# Audio Interface (Zoom H4n) that used to be recognized no longer shows up?!



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

I updated to 10.8.2 on my OS, and I haven't used the H4n with it.

I don't understand why, but the device isn't being recognized as it used to!

I tried seeing if I could update it, but it's in its latest version.

I don't even know how to test if it's being seen by my macbook since there is no device manager or USB utility.

This is really bad since I use the H4n to record things very often.

I'm kinda hating Apple right now. :sad:


----------



## Chadiz86 (Jun 12, 2012)

You have to be careful when updating Software as you never know when hardware will no longer be supported. Best check with the product's website to see what OS it supports.

To see if your device is being detected by the mac you use system information. Select USB and you'll see USB devices connected to your mac.


----------

